# Being a Sportsman and Traveling



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Being a hunter doesnt mean that you have to limit yourself to one area. If youre from another area, and want to try out New England hunting then you should book a flight or take a drive and check out what it is all about.

Having the right knowledge about traveling as a sportsman, however, is something that should be looked into before going on your hunting journey. Knowing some of the tips and tricks out there for the traveling sportsman not only will save you from headaches, but it will also make sure that youre prepared for anything that comes your way.

*Taking Traveling Tips into Consideration*

One of the biggest and best things you can do while out on a trip is make sure that you have one of the best high end travel cases out there. This is because they are not as gentle as they seem to be when it comes to handling your luggage.

You want to make sure that your weapons and gear are protected against any thuds or bangs that might come their way. There are also rules and regulations put into place when it comes to being a traveling hunter. Being aware of these will save you a lot of hassle, and perhaps save you from packing that illegal item in your bag!

Not only is there a lot of paperwork involved, but there are also regulations that have to be adhered to for both the travel line but also hunting and fishing regulations for the place youre going. You have to make sure you budget right, know what is expected in that area, and make sure you pack what is needed.

Depending on where you go, you might need a passport as well. You want to plan for this as well. Even if you do not necessarily need the passport, it is still a good idea to travel with one. Not all of the permits needed will be available over the counter, and you might find that it takes some time to get them. They are essential to have however.

The priority of registration and documentation should be for your firearms that youre bringing. Plan for all of this in advance and make sure that everything is done completely before heading out on your trip.

Export and import permits are also going to be something to plan ahead for. You cannot bring anything with you that you harvested without these permits. Things should go smoothly if everything is in order.

Regulations for airports are becoming increasingly restrictive. They regulate everything that you are bringing in and out with you including all of your game and your firearms.

*Be Familiar with Local Hunting and Fishing Regulations*

You have to keep in mind that things might not be the same in the place youre traveling too compared to where youre coming from. You should always abide by the local laws for that area, no excuses.

Familiarize yourself with any and all rules and regulations of the area prior to heading out that way. Some of the things to keep in mind and research up on for the area is the legal shooting times, licensing requirements, tagging protocols, and game registration.

*Packing and Transportation for the Trip*

What you bring on the trip should be thought about prior to going. Creating a checklist for what to pack can be helpful. Weight and size restrictions might be imposed which means you might have to pack lightly if you plan on bringing game home with you as well.

Sometimes you can find a recommended items list online that allows you to know what you should and should not pack with you on your hunt. Stick to these lists since they are provided for you to be prepared and safe on your journey.

Youre going to want to pack your firearms in a case that is secure and strong. It should be built to last, and not something that is easily going to break if it is thrown or bumped around. You want to make sure your firearms are safe, and this is the first place to start. If you invest in a more expensive one, youre going to be glad you did because they are definitely higher in quality.

Add more cushion to the firearms when placing them in the case to be on the safe side as well. You can use towels, shirts, socks, or anything else that is soft. Make sure to pack enough money to cover the trip, any expenses you might have while gone, and for gratuities during the trip.

Content provided by Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - Being a Sportsman and Traveling


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------

